# What army next??



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay, I want to start a new army soon, and after a lot of thinking what army, I found out, I just can't choose, so I'm gonna ask help here i.e. like how long will that aspect be fun, is that army just fun anyway.
Well here are the contestants with the most chance to win:
Beastmen: I like the ambushing part, I just like being sneaky and a lvl1 wizard being able to transform in a Great Fire Dragon, you gotta love that.
Vampire Counts: Okay I just LOVE magic, and I like the idea of summoning an unstoppable horde of lifeless slaves.
Wood Elves: I play lizardmen and well they don't have bows at all, so I thought wich army got some cool shooting, well WE do, and they can be sneaky too.
Skaven: I just like slaves, treat them like dirt, what does it matter 2pts per slave oh no, i lost 20 slaves that's 40 pts, and i also like the mere destructive power, if i start them it'll be a skyre/pestilens army, cuz i like the strange contraptions of skyre and love the word plague, PLAGUE!!!

Some other contestants i thought about, but will have less chance of being my next army:
Ogres: Okay they got nothing I want(awesome magic, shooting, or being sneaky), but still for some reason I like them.
Tomb Kings: I liked them, but it has gone away a little I might just as well remove this one from the list, okay, TK are out, well another waiste of space.

Ok that was it, now what i don't like about all the listed armies.
Beastmen: They are a combat army, this isn't a big problem, but my saurus are also meant for combat, and I want an army really different from my lizzie's , though my lizzie army is also pretty much magicie(if that's a word).
Vampire Counts: Well they got no shooting.
Wood Elves: They are expensive and die way too easily.
Skaven: Too much models, ugh so much models I'm getting tired, that's probably what I end up saying when making a skaven army.
Ogres: Well they seem to have nothing I want.

I need advice wich army should I choose, I want to know how each army is, tell me your experiences with every army, do they keep fun or do they get boring after a while.
By the way, this second army is meant for lower point games(mostly 750 and 1000 pts), the idea is namely, lizzie's for higher point battles second army for lower point battles. Thanks in advance,

the-graven


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

skaven imho are the most evil army in the new rules so they are a good start. the magic is epic and hordes kick the bits out of small unit of "epic" guys as the sheer number of attacks mean that wounds cant not be inflicted. as for painting you could go for a more specialised skaven army with the skaven orgre things, or plenty of war machines.

this is just what i think from what you have said so far.
hope this helps


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I'm gonna design a 1000point skaven list, it will be a problem since I can't get everything in I want: War machines, mages, plague furnace, etc.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok I designed a list pretty fast, so it got some stupid things, and I don't know what weapon team is good, so i just chose one, here comes the list:
Warlord(warpforged blade, Warpstone armor)-170
Warlock Engineer(Warp-Energy Condenser, Lvl1, Doomrocket)-115
29 Clanrats(Shields, FC, Poisoned Wind Mortar, Warlord here)-215.5
29 Clanrats(shields, FC, Poisoned Wind Mortar, Warlock Engineer here)-215.5
20 Slaves(Slings, Musician)-52
< This one may seem strange, but it is pretty logic in my opinion, you attack with sling in 10x2 formation and use musician for free reform for 5x4 formation in combat>
Warplighting Cannon-90
Total: 858
Ok some points left, what about giant rats for flanking??
What about adding this: 24 Giant Rats, 2 Packmasters-88 points, now I've got 946 points, that's 54 left.
Now add: 20 Slaves(slings, musician)-52, and that's only 2 points left.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I could exchange the warlord for another warlock engineer(lvl2) and upgrade the other to lvl2 for more magic, cause i think only 1 magician with 1 spell won't do much.


----------



## silentrob (May 17, 2010)

I'd recommend Skaven as well, 8th edition seems to have been made for them, you can construct a pretty nasty army in 750-1000pts. 
Focus on what units you want and think about hero's last, 8th edition is all about the infantry so forget about tooling up heros/lords and try to get in a battle standard bearer.
I'd recommend trying to squeeze in some Rat ogres because you really need a hard hitting flanking unit.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ogre's have nothing you want? LOL

Awesome Shooting they have Leadbelcher's. Thats a Str4, multiple shot with the artillery dice weapon AND its Armour Piercing... It may be only range 12, but you can stand and fire against a charge and devistate them... with a unit of 5, your getting up to 50, str 4 shots. Thats a major ouch. Add in the minus to the armor save, and you can obliterate an entire unit in one go.

As for being Sneaky...you've got your Gnoblar Trappers... they may be small and weak, but they're skirmishers with scout, and they've got sharp stuff, which is pretty good for disruption, and pincushioning large targets.

Plus, your Gorgers can enter from any table edge... great for running in behind weapons crews and taking out the enemy artillary.


Beastmen are a good choice for you it seems though, as with Minotaurs, you've got the monsterous infantry you'd get with Ogres, plus all the other added stuff.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

In the new edition skaven are definitely the stronger of all the options. Still I would like to point out that VC have access to all the spells in every generic lore except the lore of life.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Well since I'm thinking most about Skaven, Beastmen and Vampire Counts I made a Beastmen list too:

Wargor (The Steel Claws, Heavy Armor, Gnarled Hide)-139
Bray Shaman (Lvl2, Lore of Beasts)-110

29 Gors (Gorebull here, AHW, FC)-257
20 Gors (AHW, Standard, Musician, )-175
< Will be in ambush>
29 Gors(Bray Shaman here, Shields, FC)-257
5 Ungor Raiders-30
5 Ungor Raiders-30
< Will be in ambush>

TOT: 999

Also, I was thinking about my skaven list, of dropping the slave(only one of them) and giant rat unit, for a plagueclaw catapult/ Warplighting Cannon and upgrade to lvl2 for warlock.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Personally I think Dark Elves. I love them.

But your army your choice.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay, I want to point out, that I play for fun, so I don't want the most OP army, just a fun army.
I'm still having a hard time choosing, so I'll list what I want from an army, so I can see what army got the most of those things:
-Shooting, preferably bow and arrow, or a cool warmachine(with cool I mean, has big chance to explode, but this can only be found in Skaven and O&G)
-Magic, I love magic, I want destructive, suicidal or special(like summoning of VC) magic.
-Sneakiness, I want to be sneaky, ambush, scouts as long as it's sneaky and annoying.
I guess that was about it.
Also don't talk about other armies then the ones listed above, since the other armies are excluded, cause I don't want: DoC, WoC, HE, DE, Mankind, or Dwarves, O&G could be a good army for me, but for a fun army I prefer Skaven because of the awesome warmachines.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Another update on the skaven list, what if I exchange the warlord for a BSB and for the points left(I will have some leftovers since BSB is cheaper then a warlord) I can buy Poisoned Wind Globadiers, no partials=PWG are awesome.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If you do go VC I will recommend you either go magic heavy and take at least 1 other lore of magic on a vampire, and the bound form of vanhales dance (Remember you can hide in the back of a unit now and cast spells that don't require LoS), or go CC heavy with stuff like grave guard ect, The best VC lists are those that go in one direction and keep running with it (FYI CC heavy used to be the uncompetitive list, but with the changes to magic it is fairly decent).


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Heck if you wanna go with Skaven then go with Skaven. It would be a perfect time to start with the Isle of Blood set coming out 

Skar


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, I could buy the isle of blood, but only for the skaven models it seems not so cost-effective, I already have the rule-book, this won't be my first army, so I'll see how expensive it is to buy all the models apart and hwo expensive it is to buy the Isle of Blood.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

For lower points battles my friends and I play 750, no 1000 point battles, so I decided to make a 750 points list with lots of shooting:
Chieftain(AHW, BSB)-72
Warlock Engineer(Lvl1, Warp-Energy Condenser, Doomrocket)-115

24 Clanrats(Chieftain here, FC, Shields, Doom-Flayer)-188
24 Clanrats(Warlock here, FC, Shields, Doom-Flayer)-188

Warp-Lightning Cannon-90
Warp-Lightning Cannon-90

Total:743


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

if you buy the isle of blood you will have fantasy players tearing your arm off for the new high elf stuff in there ie plastic sword masters and a plastic griffon


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

You know I'll start skaven just because I love how those warmachines explode, I LOVE explosions. They seem kinda similar too my 40k orks, I'm making a 1000 point list there with Weirdboy and SAG, you can't depend on either one to really do what they're supposed to do.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree with my fellow canuck, if you are still leaning towards VC do research on which way you wanna go, im glad you aren't just going for OP lists, its refreshing lol. I played my very first VC game last night and got my ass handed to me. Learned a ton tho. i wish you luck on your decision.


----------

